# Help! Mk4 cluster lights missing, totaly dark



## Balomo41 (Apr 2, 2009)

Please anyone who knows how to fix this can help me, so far I changed dimmer, light switch and nothing happens, I am totaly in darkness at night, the cluster will light up only when high beam lights are on but freaking with a clicking noise. My inspection is due next month. 
Balo.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well the bulbs are replaceable... did they all go out at the same time or was half it lit then it all went dark? 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Interior/Instrument_Cluster/


----------



## Balomo41 (Apr 2, 2009)

rommeldawg said:


> well the bulbs are replaceable... did they all go out at the same time or was half it lit then it all went dark?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Interior/Instrument_Cluster/


 maybe shorted, nothing lights up, I pulled the whole thing out and could see no bulbs.the only time I see them light up is when high beams are on, but the clusters lights are just flashing which is not safe to leave them on. is there some kind of relay for these lights? 
Balo.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

MK4 cluster had LED bulbs solder in board, not the one from link above( those are for MK3 cluster). There is no way all 20-25 LED goes bad. 
Check your fuses and make sure they all good.


----------



## Balomo41 (Apr 2, 2009)

High beam switch will turn them on, so the lights are ok, but when they are on with high beam, there is a cracking noise, and when the high beam lights are off, then no lights on cluster too. I checked all fuses, in the fuse box and all seem to be fine, I don't know if there are some more fuses in the engine bay. 
Balo.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

You may have bad turn signal /high bean switch . 
You will need to check 12v is it coming to cluster. 
To do this you will need wiring diagram and electrical skills.


----------



## Balomo41 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Update*



jetta said:


> You may have bad turn signal /high bean switch .
> You will need to check 12v is it coming to cluster.
> To do this you will need wiring diagram and electrical skills.


No, it is not a bad turn signal switch, it is a bad Immo.
Looking to get my SKC pin to swap in a different immobilizer.


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

my buddy had a similar issue recently and it ended up being a bad headlight switch, try to swap it out and see if that does it :beer:


----------



## Balomo41 (Apr 2, 2009)

jetta said:


> You may have bad turn signal /high bean switch .
> You will need to check 12v is it coming to cluster.
> To do this you will need wiring diagram and electrical skills.


Maybe, so far no luck, I bought a wrong cluster and when key is on, and light switch on, I see cluster lights but cannot dim them, and then I bought a correct cluster( used) swapped it and codded it to the car, now it's the same like my original No lights on cluster and lights come on only by hi beam switch and flickering too much.


----------

